
Run Every EXE as Service - punnerud
https://github.com/kohsuke/winsw
======
renholder
Seems like a wrapper for InstallUtil.exe[0].

[0] - [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/framework/tools/inst...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/framework/tools/installutil-exe-installer-tool)

------
fenesiistvan
I still prefer nssm.cc. It has smaller size, more features and doesn't depend
on .NET.

